# Forced to vacate for termite extermination w/ vikane gas...



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

We will be tenting our property for termites. Heard that even with proper adjustments and oxygen, I still risk losing my fish cause I might not do it properly. There is a first time for everything but I am not ready to lose my fish just because something goes wrong. What do I do? I found one LFS that said they would fish-sit them for me for about $50 for 3 days. I have five 7"-8" p's. So thats about $3/per fish for 3 days. But the place looks trashed and fish look sick. Remember, im in CA so its not like I can just find anyone to take them for a few days.

What would you guys do? Has anyone had to deal with this before?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i had my place sprayed for ants.
i was really worried about my ant farm at the time. (not the cause of the spraying)
with my piranha, i just turned off my HOB filter, and kept my canister on, and put a blanket over the tank.

but for me, it was only about 6 hours. yours seems a bit more complicated.

do you have a canister filter?


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

Mine is for 3 days. I have a rena xp3 canister filter.

I did some research and found that I could somehow seal the tank and run a hose to the outside for oxygen but I am sure that I will have some gas leak into the tank. I always have rotten luck with things like that.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Here is just an idea, im not sure how feasible it is, but put an air pump somewhere outside away from the infected area, and then, run it to the tank, and seal the top of your tank. So that only the filter lines and the air lines can get in, which is going to be very hard. How big is the tank? How feasible is moving the tank? i wouldnt want to bring my fish to any LFS around me, but aside from moving you whole tank, it may be the best idea i think. im not 100 percent sure though.

this may be a dumb question, but is vikane gas bad for piranhas?


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

The whole sealing and running air pump idea is what I am unsure of. I still think the whole tank will be dead by the time I get back. The whole community is going to be tented so there will be a lot of gas escaping. It will probably leak into the air pump.

Yes, vikane gas will kill piranhas


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I am surprised a LFS would be willing to babysit illegal fish, for any price


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

do you have a detached garage? you could always set them up in there *if equipped with hydro*


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

armac said:


> do you have a detached garage? you could always set them up in there *if equipped with hydro*


I don't have a detached garage..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Read below this was on a pest control website....Read #9...Get the fish out of the house.

Customer Duties and Preparation - Vikane Gas Fumigation

1. Remove from the structure to be fumigated all food, feed, drugs an medicinals (including those items in refrigerators and freezers) which are not in airtight containers (i.e. unopened jars, bottles and cans).

2. Baby crib mattresses must be removed. Pillow and mattresses with permanent plastic covering must also be removed.

3. Turn off all air conditioning units. All heating elements must be unplugged
(pianos, organs, etc.)

4. All pilot lights to gas appliances must be extinguished. Turning the gas off and on is the responsibility of the customer, please make arrangements with your gas company.

5. Electricity must be available as it will be required to run fans during the fumigation.

6. Any automatic lighting systems on the exterior of the structure must be turned off.

7. Retract all awnings since only you know how to operate them.

8. Cut back shrubs and tree branches adjacent to the structure to prevent damage from burning. Allow enough space for the tent to fall freely to the ground. Tree limbs growing over the roof must be trimmed back. Thoroughly water the ground around the shrubs and plants located close the structure. Rocks, gravel, mulch and wood chips must be raked back approximately 12" to 18" from the foundation to allow proper seal during fumigation.

9. People, pets (including tropical fish) and living plants must be removed from the structure before the fumigation begins.

10. Shut off automatic switch controls for appliances and lighting systems which are located within the space to be fumigated.

11. All cabinet doors, drawers, closets, interior doors and windows must be opened at least 3-4 inches. The attic trap door must also be opened to insure proper fumigation and aeration of the structure.

12. The company cannot be responsible for stationary metal roofing in patio or carport areas.

13. When masking tape must be used for sealing purposes we cannot assume responsibility for paint lifting off when tape is removed.

14. The company will exercise due care in its fumigation procedures, but will not be held responsible for broken roof tiles, gutters, under ground or above ground pipes, solar heaters, antennas, weather vanes, turbines and ornamentals or other inadvertent damage caused by properly performed procedures.

15. The law requires that all buildings be locked during a fumigation. It is important that you make key arrangements with your company representative.

16. Screen areas and fences attached to the structure must be removed and replaced by the owner.

17. During the fumigation and aeration procedures the company will not be held responsible for vandalism break-ins or thefts. If you are concerned, we recommend that you obtain the services of a security guard company.

18. A fumigated structure must not be re-entered until it has been cleared and declared safe for entering.

19. Due to adverse weather conditions, job date may be rescheduled at the customers convenience. Command will not be held responsible for lodging or other expenses caused by such delays.

20. It is the customers responsibility to prepare the property and structure for fumigation according to the specifications outlined in this form. Please read them over carefully and ask your Command representative for any additional steps you should take.

Upon Re-Entering

1. No need to wash dishes cookware, clothes or linens.

2. Discard any food items or medications that may have advertently been left inside during the fumigation.

3. Because Vikane gas leaves no residual, any crawling insect can immediately enter the structure. Some homes experience an infestation of ants which are attracted to the dead insects after fumigation.

This is from DOW who is the producer of the Fumigant.

http://www.dowagro.com/ppm/vikane/questions.htm#faq6

How do I prepare my fish aquarium for fumigation?

Removing your fish aquarium from your home is the best possible option.

If that cannot be done, it's important to work with your fumigation professional to determine the best way to protect aquarium organisms during the fumigation.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Buy yourself some tupperware for fish and battery (or AC convertor = $39) air pump and keep them in your car or other place.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i would also seal your empty tank very well so its safe when you put the fish back in.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

How big is the tank? If it were me, I would move everything out....tank and all. I certainly wouldnt want any residue in the water. If that isnt an option...the very least I would move out would be the fish and my filters. I would find a friend to keep them for the 3 days..and see if they would take my tank and all. Anything 125 gallons and less isnt that hard to move....


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> How big is the tank? If it were me, I would move everything out....tank and all. I certainly wouldnt want any residue in the water. If that isnt an option...the very least I would move out would be the fish and my filters. I would find a friend to keep them for the 3 days..and see if they would take my tank and all. Anything 125 gallons and less isnt that hard to move....


I was going to have the LFS take my whole tank (only 80g, bowfront) and reseal the bottom (leaky pipe was just smothered with cement glue for temporary fix) for $150. Which includes pick-up of piranhas, fish sitting and delivery. But their maintenance is questionable since the store looks like crap. But I guess that would be my best bet at this moment. Thanks for the help guys! Hopefully they live through it.. if not, I will just sell everything I have, tank and all and start saving for another addition that I have been waiting to get my hands on.. I will take it as a sign from God.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

GOOD LUCK.
keep us posted!


----------

